# Any suggestions for a 75 g Angelfish tank?



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I have a 75G tank that I would like to turn into an angelfish tank (looking to keep around 6 angels). 
Do you have any suggestions for how many additional fishes and what kind of fishes I could keep with them?
Also, what kind of filtration and lighting would be best for angels?

Appreciate any advice you can spare!


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would suggest a group of tetras. Maybe some rummynose or congo tetras which are personal favourites. Maybe add a group of corydoras or clown loaches for the bottom. There really are a lot of options but I would stay away from anything that might nip the angels fins like tiger barbs. Lighting depends on if you want to keep live plants. If its a fish only tank a single 48" bulb will work. Plants would require 2 or more bulbs. Filtration is a preference whether you like canister or hang on the back. I prefer the ease of maintenance with the hang on the back. I would get 2 Aquaclear 300's but thats just me. Make sure you cycle that tank with some hardy fish.


----------

